# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Mac vs. PC

## Koalafan

Let the neverending holy war begin!!  :fight:  :damn kids:   :riot:   :: 

For me personally I would prolly say mac by a smidge. Love the OS but man is paying for one of those things like getting punched in the stomache (stop with the price gouging apple!  :bat: )

----------


## CeCe

Apple fucking sucks!

----------


## Tinkerbell

I have always had a HP desk top and currently have a Toshiba Satellite laptop and I love both.  Don't have much experience with MAC, so I'm biased based on not much information.

----------


## Equinox

I'll say PC but I've never used a Mac more than a few times so my vote is biased. That said I'm not too fond of windows 8, prefer older versions.

----------


## Otherside

I've got a Windows 8 laptop, we get on okay. I don't get all the windows 8 hate. It's pretty easy once you work out how to use it.

I can't afford a mac, so that's not an option. Besides, I like my OS. I've looked into linux, but I've never downloaded it.

----------


## Bean the Mean

> I've got a Windows 8 laptop, we get on okay. I don't get all the windows 8 hate. It's pretty easy once you work out how to use it.
> 
> I can't afford a mac, so that's not an option. Besides, I like my OS. I've looked into linux, but I've never downloaded it.



Window's 8 REALLY sucks. I found window's 7 to be 10 times better. 

My choice between Mac and Windows 8, I would choose Mac. My choice between Mac and Window's 7, I would choose window's 7.

----------


## Otherside

> Window's 8 REALLY sucks. I found window's 7 to be 10 times better. 
> 
> My choice between Mac and Windows 8, I would choose Mac. My choice between Mac and Window's 7, I would choose window's 7.



Yer, Windows 8 seems to be one that you either hate or you love. I didn't have much of a choice though. I can't afford a apple mac because I'm a poor student and I'm on little enough cash as it is. I loved Windows 7 and that was what I hate before this, but that laptop was breaking down a bit. Nowhere around here sold Windows 7 for some reason. Windows XP...was okay. I looked at chromebooks but they seemed to be a bit useless and you couldn't really do much. 

I didn't like the look of Windows 8 much when I was looking at what to buy, but I've gotten used to it. I don't get half the apps still...and I probably never will. Apps are for my phone and my IPod, NOT my computer. I don't know why I'd download the email app when it would take me half a second to fire up chrome and type in the URL.

----------


## Koalafan

Yea I havent heard the greatest things about windows 8 but I havent had an oppurtunity to really test out the new OS. It seems the problem is is that the OS is geared towards touchscreens, while many people still use traditional laptops which seems to be the main gripe Ive heard  :Eyebrow: . I still wouldnt mind trying it out though!

----------


## Monotony

Linux unfortunately you cant play 99.9% of games on it  :riot: 


My dads GFs laptop has windows 8 and I keep having to figure out how to do simple crap for them like taking photos from their phone or camera and putting it on their laptop. Windows 8 is actually so much of a piece of [BEEP] they even managed to make something so simple a pain in the ass, Seriously whoever decided to remove the start button and every one who agreed with them should be crucified.

----------


## Otherside

> Linux unfortunately you cant play 99.9% of games on it 
> 
> 
> My dads GFs laptop has windows 8 and I keep having to figure out how to do simple crap for them like taking photos from their phone or camera and putting it on their laptop. Windows 8 is actually so much of a piece of [BEEP] they even managed to make something so simple a pain in the ass, Seriously whoever decided to remove the start button and every one who agreed with them should be crucified.



Its not that hard. You either press the windows button or drag the mouse into the corner of the screen to get the start screen up. And then you do what I do, and move all the apps you actually use to the start of the start screen, and get rid of all the stupid ones (WTF is Skydrive?) Windows 8 is actually pretty good once you get used to it or work out how to use it. I still don't get the apps though, and I rarely use the windows store. Apps are what I put on my IPod. This is not an IPod, this is my computer.

----------


## Ironman

PC.  I actually prefer UNIX, but it is dying - being replaced by Linux.

----------


## slytherin

I don't like Macs because they're almost _too_ user friendly. Technology is meant to be struggled with.

----------


## Skippy

Prefer PC, but im not into the who retarded fanboy bullshit.
There almost isn't so wide a diff now, considering my PC is both a PC, a Mac or runs Linux, depending on what I chose at bootup.
A mac is just now an x86/x64 PC with a diff OS pretty much.

----------


## Ont Mon

I've always used PC, so yeah.

----------


## WintersTale

> Its not that hard. You either press the windows button or drag the mouse into the corner of the screen to get the start screen up. And then you do what I do, and move all the apps you actually use to the start of the start screen, and get rid of all the stupid ones (WTF is Skydrive?) Windows 8 is actually pretty good once you get used to it or work out how to use it. I still don't get the apps though, and I rarely use the windows store. Apps are what I put on my IPod. This is not an IPod, this is my computer.



Skydrive is a cloud service where you store whatever you want, for either free or a "pay as you store more" fee. It's part of Cloud Computing, kind of like iTunes Match or Google Music for mp3s, except you're storing actual files rather than music. 

I run Skydrive on all my computers and phones, and can drop things from my phone into Skydrive and it'll instantaneously show up on my computers. I can also pull things from my computers to my phone, and share them anywhere. It's useful for businesses and college students. 

Sorry for hijacking the thread, but just wanted to tell you what it is. 

And the reason why Windows is going towards Apps is that they're trying to sync things from their Windows Phone to their Windows OS. It makes it easier for those who have Windows 8 phones to play games and have things stored easily. It's meaningless for me, though, because I have an Android phone.

----------


## Otherside

> Skydrive is a cloud service where you store whatever you want, for either free or a "pay as you store more" fee. It's part of Cloud Computing, kind of like iTunes Match or Google Music for mp3s, except you're storing actual files rather than music. 
> 
> I run Skydrive on all my computers and phones, and can drop things from my phone into Skydrive and it'll instantaneously show up on my computers. I can also pull things from my computers to my phone, and share them anywhere. It's useful for businesses and college students. 
> 
> Sorry for hijacking the thread, but just wanted to tell you what it is. 
> 
> And the reason why Windows is going towards Apps is that they're trying to sync things from their Windows Phone to their Windows OS. It makes it easier for those who have Windows 8 phones to play games and have things stored easily. It's meaningless for me, though, because I have an Android phone.



Ah, okay. I have an Android as well, so it's kinda useless for me too.

----------


## WintersTale

As far as Mac vs. PC goes, I'd like to get a Mac. If nothing else than to say I have one. 

I think they're about equal, but as a computer programmer, I spend a lot of time working with Windows programs...so, naturally, I would gravitate towards the PC.

----------


## Arthur Dent

PC, the friend of pirate copies <.<

----------


## WintersTale

> PC, the friend of pirate copies <.<



Actually, this is kind of a funny story...

I downloaded a legal copy of Windows 7 Pro for my Dell laptop (the second one, that my mom is currently using.) Well, she called me into the room about three days ago, and said a message had popped up. I looked at it, and it said that it couldn't install updates because it wasn't sure if the copy of Windows 7 Pro I had was legal LOL. 

I verified it was legal, but it's sad that Windows has to pop up message boxes like that. Especially when it _was_ legal. Makes me wonder what happens to all the people who pirate Windows from The Pirate Bay?

----------


## Otherside

> Actually, this is kind of a funny story...
> 
> I downloaded a legal copy of Windows 7 Pro for my Dell laptop (the second one, that my mom is currently using.) Well, she called me into the room about three days ago, and said a message had popped up. I looked at it, and it said that it couldn't install updates because it wasn't sure if the copy of Windows 7 Pro I had was legal LOL. 
> 
> I verified it was legal, but it's sad that Windows has to pop up message boxes like that. Especially when it _was_ legal. Makes me wonder what happens to all the people who pirate Windows from The Pirate Bay?



I suppose you get the updates from the pirate bay, along with a whole load of Trojans, worms, viruses and a piece of malware that locks up your computer accusing you of being a terrorist and requires you to pay Â£100 to unlock it.

----------


## WintersTale

Yeah I suppose so. That's why I buy rather than illegally download, most of the time.

----------


## Bluepanda



----------


## Skippy

> Actually, this is kind of a funny story...
> 
> I downloaded a legal copy of Windows 7 Pro for my Dell laptop (the second one, that my mom is currently using.) Well, she called me into the room about three days ago, and said a message had popped up. I looked at it, and it said that it couldn't install updates because it wasn't sure if the copy of Windows 7 Pro I had was legal LOL. 
> 
> I verified it was legal, but it's sad that Windows has to pop up message boxes like that. Especially when it _was_ legal. Makes me wonder what happens to all the people who pirate Windows from The Pirate Bay?



If you DL a copy of Win 7, then activate it with Daz's bootloader, I believe it changes the key and comes out totally valid. 7 is the easiest OS to pirate, it seems.
Havent exactly tested that, bit i did use it to install my bought copy of WIn7 ultimate to multiple PC's, cuz [BEEP] that i'm not buying a copy every time I build a new computer, nor upgrading my hardware.

----------


## Otherside

> 



 ::

----------


## WintersTale

Hey Skippy, just a random question...and I should probably pm it to you, but here goes...

I have an old computer that I want to install Windows XP on. I have a 34 GB internal hard drive, a CD Rom Drive, and a tower...and not much else. I can probably boot the installation from a USB drive, but I've already installed Linux Ubuntu on it, and I want to overwrite it. Can I do that?

I've been struggling with this. I attached it to my newer Desktop, which is how I got Linux onto it, but Windows will not recognize that I want to install an older system, because I have Windows 8 on here...and it says that I can't roll back (don't want it on the main drive, I want it on the drive that I remove to plug into the computer I built from parts.)

----------


## metamorphosis

> Apple fucking sucks!



C'mon tell us how you really feel!  :;): 
I tend to agree.

----------


## Koalafan

Time to get some microsoft hate in here!  :Tongue:

----------


## WintersTale

Microsoft designs ideas. Apple designs a brand. 

It's easy to see, one is creative while the other one is flashy.

----------


## WintersTale

I hate to bump this, but I may (may) be getting a Mac.

My laptop died, and I got some money refunded for a new laptop. I also have a discount from the college bookstore, since I am a college student...so I may be able to afford a Macbook Pro. I've been walking on air since I found out. 

I'm not going over to the darkside completely, because I still will need Windows for my coding and schoolwork. I probably will use both OS, but the time I've spent using a Mac, it is so much easier.

----------


## Koalafan

> I hate to bump this, but I may (may) be getting a Mac.
> 
> My laptop died, and I got some money refunded for a new laptop. I also have a discount from the college bookstore, since I am a college student...so I may be able to afford a Macbook Pro. I've been walking on air since I found out. 
> 
> I'm not going over to the darkside completely, because I still will need Windows for my coding and schoolwork. I probably will use both OS, but the time I've spent using a Mac, it is so much easier.



Yes come to the dark side and join us!  :Evil Banana:   ::

----------


## Equinox

> Yes come to the dark side and join us!



Hehe

mac-pro-tower.jpeg

Not hating though, If someone want's to buy me the new mac pro (I wish!) I will accept it with open arms!  :boogie:

----------


## Bucko

PC

----------


## Flakes

PC

----------


## 1

Typewriter

----------


## Otherside

> Typewriter



Nah, stone tablets are better

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I have an ex that had a Mac and I remember the graphics just blew me away. I swear there was a difference between that, and my PC. And my oldest daughter has an IPhone 6? I think? It's not the latest one but the one before that. And it just takes awesome pictures, I can't even believe they came from a cell phone.

----------


## Cuchculan

Always only ever had a PC. Since I was 15. Stuck with them over the years.

----------


## CloudMaker

I hate Steve jobs so much I will never buy a mac!!!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I recently got the new Apple Ipad and I absolutely love everything about it, from the camera, to Siri lol (she's awesome), to the AppleStore, to the battery that lasts forever.

I also love the fact that Apple products don't seem to get all the viruses PCs and Androids get.

I may slowly start to transition everything to Apple. My laptop, desktop, phone, everything.

----------


## JamieWAgain

Mac

----------

